# Big outage



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Site was down for almost 5 hours last night.


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow! How long were you on here? Wife shut me down at about 6:30 or so last nite.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I sit at the computer from time to time during the day, when the kids are not getting in to trouble.


----------



## NyNe143 (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, I like to get on SOTW as I'm laying in bed and I could not get on. I got cranky, LOL.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 10, 2004)

Good thing I was asleep. Otherwise I may have felt the need to trash Kenny G, ask which horn I should play, or wonder what Trane's bowling average might have been.


----------



## Hurling Frootmig (Mar 24, 2003)

Sasquatch said:


> Good thing I was asleep. Otherwise I may have felt the need to trash Kenny G, ask which horn I should play, or wonder what Trane's bowling average might have been.


You do what you have to do. 

Selmer Mark VI - preferably five digit

143


----------



## Bloo Dog (Feb 3, 2003)

You guys should be where I am. Every time I can't connect to a web site, I wonder if the Thought Police have the web site blocked. For awhile, every website that had Hank Williams' lyrics was blocked. I never understood it.

Must have been the words to "Jambalaya".


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

The reason is still a mystery, I was asleep, too.

The ISP was doing some maintenance at the same time, but that was supposed to concern only their sites, not client sites.

There was some heavy I/O anyways, and all server resources were consumed in swapping. It took a long time for the server to settle down. Service denial attack perhaps? At this time your guess is as good as mine.

I apologize for the inconvenience,


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm glad we made use of the time to put some practicing time in


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

When I discovered it, it was getting late. So I watched "Valkyrie" instead. When I finished watching it - and it's not a short movei - the site was still down. Hope this just meant that there was some fine-tuning going on that will make it run more smoothly in the future.


----------

